# Goat cheese treats



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

So I just discovered a new pet store in our area that specializes in dogs only. Definitely fun to explore! Lots of stuff you would find in most pet stores but lots of things you won’t such as professional grooming supplies and products, stuff for show dogs and lots of natural foods. I feel like I found a treasure. And....I was beyond excited as I’ve been searching and searching for real knuckle bones and they do carry them!!! I love giving dogs knuckle bones for teeth cleaning. They are very hard to find. Now to wait until they get more as the one they did have was a bit big for Bobby.

Anyway, I found this goat cheese. Bobby adores cheese but I greatly limit the human cheese as I don’t want it to cause allergy issues. I found this raw goat cheese that’s specifically for pets. It contains lots of good bacteria. Has anybody seen this stuff? Used it? Heard of this company? Just curious as I never have. I plan to use this cheese as a super high value treat. Hopefully Bobby will love it as much as people cheese.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

What store is that? I'd like to check them out!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

reraven123 said:


> What store is that? I'd like to check them out!


It’s called, Total Dog Company and it’s located in New Hope. It’s been there several years but I never knew about it. Looks like it has great reviews too!


----------



## JJ❤cavaliers (Mar 24, 2021)

Answer's is really good, I know some people who use it as a high value treat. They make raw food and goat's milk, eggs, fish stock, I think bone broth and bones. Some of their products are fermented. The recipe might change since the leadership of the company is different now and many of the farmers are pulling out of the company.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Thanks! I'll check it out as soon as I get my car back. It's currently in the shop getting a wiring harness replaced that was eaten by mice. Anybody know how to keep mice out of a car?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

reraven123 said:


> Thanks! I'll check it out as soon as I get my car back. It's currently in the shop getting a wiring harness replaced that was eaten by mice. Anybody know how to keep mice out of a car?


Get a very feisty cat from the humane society, the kind that they have trouble finding a home because it won’t stay inside. this description works for my daughter finding barn cats... it’s amazing how you can take a cat who has never hunted and give it space outside and they hunt rodents and sadly birds like crazy.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I would like to spoil Basil more. Goats milk was part of her diet as a puppy since she lived on a cute little farm.

That's a great idea.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I would love a shop like that here. I would never be out of it.


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> It’s called, Total Dog Company and it’s located in New Hope. It’s been there several years but I never knew about it. Looks like it has great reviews too!


New Hope, Pennsylvania? I am outside of Phila in Ardmore.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Minnesota...sorry. 😉


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Spottytoes said:


> Minnesota...sorry. 😉


Ha ha! Probably too long a drive!


----------

